# Adhesive Issues



## DanWD (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello, I've been using Sericol's XM-452 clear printable adhesive for printing hot peel transfers and I've noticed that around the half to three-quarter way through the tub the adhesive starts to lose its workablility and doesn't flood in the screen properly. Has anyone else had this issue or know what causes it or know if it affects the adhesive ability?

Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks
Dan


----------

